# Hilarious Dick Cheney Vid



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Click on "play" once the page loads

http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=16182


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

You're right, the video is hilarious and the music is great! :-D


----------

